# Parking fine



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

We Have received a parking fine for our motorhome.It states we were parked in the street in Vigo in Galica on the 9th of May. We live in the Granada region and have never been to Galicia. When we asked for adivce we were advised to just pay it.
Seems most unjust to me.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Mame said:


> We Have received a parking fine for our motorhome.It states we were parked in the street in Vigo in Galica on the 9th of May. We live in the Granada region and have never been to Galicia. When we asked for adivce we were advised to just pay it.
> Seems most unjust to me.


Who adviced you to just pay it?

Are all the details correct on the parking fine document? - vehicle make etc.

Is it from the Policia Local de Vigo?

Sorry for the questions - but it definetely isn't a "sting" is it? - does the payment method seem legit?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds fishy. Don't pay.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Take the ticket to the nearest Traffico office and see if they think it's a fraud.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Take the ticket to the nearest Traffico office and see if they think it's a fraud.


Even if it's not a fraud smths wrong. I've heard of mix ups before, what I mean is it's not unheard of for mistakes to happen. But I don't know how people get the wrong righted. If you can go to "trafico" I suppose that's the best place to explain the problem.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A friend has just sent me this link 
buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente
You can look and see if you have any unpaid fines. I had to take a zero off the beginning of my ID number, but it worked for me!


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Pesky 
have had a look but I only have an NIE number and does not appear to work with that but will try again, my spanish is not brilliant.
We asked our local Gestor to sort it for us and she has emailed to say just pay it, unless we can prove where the van was on that date (on our drive).It is impossible to provide proof we were not in Vigo did not even know where it was until I looked it up on the net. My husband actually took me in our car that day to Alicante airport.
A friend has tried to pay it at a local bank and has been told it has to be the bank of galicia our nearest one being 2.5 hours drive away.
The problem is we are actually in Brittany until the end of Sept we thought leaving it in the hands of the Gestor would sort it out.
What really worries us is on the back it says we could be fined up to 1500 euros if we do not pay.
Only confirms to me that I really want to go back to the UK just find every thing so difficult at times. Have been in Spain 6 years now.
Will go and try the link again


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

Tried the link again. It says I have no fines !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Mame said:


> Only confirms to me that I really want to go back to the UK just find every thing so difficult at times. Have been in Spain 6 years now.
> Will go and try the link again


Try not to let it get you down! This sort of stuff can happen anywhere. 

This really stinks of a scam, or a lousy mistake. And I'm sorry, but I'm not keen on the gestor's answer... Is there anyone who speaks fluent Spanish who can make some phone calls for you? 

Scams happen, but things get figured out. Some nitwit was using my NIE number earlier this year. After a day talking to hacienda and extranjeria things got figured out.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Mame said:


> Tried the link again. It says I have no fines !!


The only other thing I can suggest, given your location, ad assuming you want to pay and be done, and assuming it's €30 or some such, is to try this site....

Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL - and select payment without DNI Digital option.

One can now pay fines on the Internet. However, this is DGT (Traffico) so not sure if it applies to parking fines - but if you put in the fine number, it'll recognise it or not - then go from there.

Good luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> The only other thing I can suggest, given your location, ad assuming you want to pay and be done, and assuming it's €30 or some such, is to try this site....
> 
> Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL - and select payment without DNI Digital option.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the best idea to me. 

PS with the buscamultas link i gave you I used my NIE as well and it came up as no fines which I know to be true!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like the best idea to me.
> 
> PS with the buscamultas link i gave you I used my NIE as well and it came up as no fines which I know to be true!


Same here. Trouble is, it clearly states that if a postman delivered it, it might not be on the system. So, only for official bulletin searches then.

IMPORTANTE: Estos resultados sólo muestran si tienes multas publicadas en boletines oficiales. Si tienes alguna multa que se te haya notificado de otra forma (ej: te la ha entregado un cartero en tu domicilio) puede que no salga en estos resultados.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> Same here. Trouble is, it clearly states that if a postman delivered it, it might not be on the system. So, only for official bulletin searches then.
> 
> IMPORTANTE: Estos resultados sólo muestran si tienes multas publicadas en boletines oficiales. Si tienes alguna multa que se te haya notificado de otra forma (ej: te la ha entregado un cartero en tu domicilio) puede que no salga en estos resultados.


Thanks, as usual i hadn't read it through


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks, as usual i hadn't read it through


I had an "embargo de bienes" of 800 Euros in my bank account for traffic fines given during 2007 and 2007. During this two years I did not live in Spain and did not own a car!!! Trafico is the living proof that the Spanish administration is one big mess and does not know how to organize things. Remember that whatever fine (justified or not ) they send you, after a certain time it's not paid for, agencia tributaria will just take the money out of your bank account. with some % +.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eva33 said:


> I had an "embargo de bienes" of 800 Euros in my bank account for traffic fines given during 2007 and 2007. During this two years I did not live in Spain and did not own a car!!! Trafico is the living proof that the Spanish administration is one big mess and does not know how to organize things. Remember that whatever fine (justified or not ) they send you, after a certain time it's not paid for, agencia tributaria will just take the money out of your bank account. with some % +.


 Yep, I agree, which is why I said


> Even if it's not a fraud smths wrong. I've heard of mix ups before, what I mean is it's not unheard of for mistakes to happen. But I don't know how people get the wrong righted. If you can go to "trafico" I suppose that's the best place to explain the problem


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

Xose said:


> The only other thing I can suggest, given your location, ad assuming you want to pay and be done, and assuming it's €30 or some such, is to try this site....
> 
> Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL - and select payment without DNI Digital option.
> 
> ...


Tried this but it is not recognising any of the numbers on the document.
Now passed it over to our solicitor to check out for us. 
Also transferring all monies to the UK. Dammed if they are accessing our bank account which we know happens.
All so difficult as we are in France for next couple of months.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Mame said:


> Tried this but it is not recognising any of the numbers on the document.
> Now passed it over to our solicitor to check out for us.
> Also transferring all monies to the UK. Dammed if they are accessing our bank account which we know happens.
> All so difficult as we are in France for next couple of months.


The trafico website is a complete mess. I did play around with it for a while and there are so many things which are not working, or just conceived in a wrong way, that it is nearly unbelievable. Maybe it would be good to collect some signatures about this absolute scandalous organization. Did you notice that in the new law if you are only one Km. over the speed limit you will have to pay already a min. of 100 Euros? All other countries give a tolerance of about 10%. With the Spanish system you cannot look anymore on the road, but only on the speedometer. To bad that trafico is not as good as the Spanish football team


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Eva33 said:


> The trafico website is a complete mess. I did play around with it for a while and there are so many things which are not working, or just conceived in a wrong way, that it is nearly unbelievable. Maybe it would be good to collect some signatures about this absolute scandalous organization. Did you notice that in the new law if you are only one Km. over the speed limit you will have to pay already a min. of 100 Euros? All other countries give a tolerance of about 10%. With the Spanish system you cannot look anymore on the road, but only on the speedometer. To bad that trafico is not as good as the Spanish football team


Yes ,but you'd have to have 34/5 on the speedo to be only 1km over as all speedos over read by 7/8% by law. They cannot under read & never have. I prefer this system as @ least you've got to be doing 141 on the autovia ( showing 150 + on your speedo ) before you'll get a pull. The added bonus is that up to 151 ( 161 - 163 on your speedo ! ) on the autovia you don't get points removed & the icing on the cake is you get a 50% discount for paying on the spot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes ,but you'd have to have 34/5 on the speedo to be only 1km over as all speedos over read by 7/8% by law. They cannot under read & never have. I prefer this system as @ least you've got to be doing 141 on the autovia ( showing 150 + on your speedo ) before you'll get a pull. The added bonus is that up to 151 ( 161 - 163 on your speedo ! ) on the autovia you don't get points removed & the icing on the cake is you get a 50% discount for paying on the spot.


Thanks, I did not know about the 7/8% law, this is good to know. But I was thinking that the max. speed on autovia/autopista was only 120? At least this is what the signs says. I never did see a 140 speed limit. http://motor.terra.es/motor/articulo/html/mot22109.htm .But maybe this depends on the province. I only did drive in Valencia and Catalunia.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Eva33 said:


> Thanks, I did not know about the 7/8% law, this is good to know. But I was thinking that the max. speed on autovia/autopista was only 120? At least this is what the signs says. I never did see a 140 speed limit. But maybe this depends on the province. I only did drive in Valencia and Catalunia.


No , the limit is 120kph, but where there are cameras they are set @ 141kph. I always wondered why ,but never asked, until one day I was out with my neighbours son on the autovia & another thing which has always intrigued me , happened. Many times I've come up behind the police car that's cruising around 120+ & tagged along behind ,only to have the spaniards bowling past without a care in the world ! I'd even done the 'creep past & gradually pull away'. This day I queried it with Pedro , to be told " aah, but we have a law here which states that you are allowed to exceed the posted limit, by 20 kph, to overtake." This apparently goes back to the days of single lane roads, before autovias, & has never been rescinded, therefore allowing the spaniards to use it as a defence . This is why all the cameras on the autovias where the limit is 120 are set @ 141.

We've even got one camera here, 150metres before the tunnel under Lorca castle , which is set @141 !!!!!! when the limit in the tunnel is 80 kph.. You've got to laugh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> No , the limit is 120kph, but where there are cameras they are set @ 141kph. I always wondered why ,but never asked, until one day I was out with my neighbours son on the autovia & another thing which has always intrigued me , happened. Many times I've come up behind the police car that's cruising around 120+ & tagged along behind ,only to have the spaniards bowling past without a care in the world !  I'd even done the 'creep past & gradually pull away'. This day I queried it with Pedro , to be told " aah, but we have a law here which states that you are allowed to exceed the posted limit, by 20 kph, to overtake." This apparently goes back to the days of single lane roads, before autovias, & has never been rescinded, therefore allowing the spaniards to use it as a defence . This is why all the cameras on the autovias where the limit is 120 are set @ 141.
> 
> We've even got one camera here, 150metres before the tunnel under Lorca castle , which is set @141 !!!!!! when the limit in the tunnel is 80 kph.. You've got to laugh.


To those headed Bilbao-Madrid: careful! Isn't that where they've got the new radar system which tracks the time? (Or am I inventing things?)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> No , the limit is 120kph, but where there are cameras they are set @ 141kph. I always wondered why ,but never asked, until one day I was out with my neighbours son on the autovia & another thing which has always intrigued me , happened. Many times I've come up behind the police car that's cruising around 120+ & tagged along behind ,only to have the spaniards bowling past without a care in the world ! I'd even done the 'creep past & gradually pull away'. This day I queried it with Pedro , to be told " aah, but we have a law here which states that you are allowed to exceed the posted limit, by 20 kph, to overtake." This apparently goes back to the days of single lane roads, before autovias, & has never been rescinded, therefore allowing the spaniards to use it as a defence . This is why all the cameras on the autovias where the limit is 120 are set @ 141.
> 
> We've even got one camera here, 150metres before the tunnel under Lorca castle , which is set @141 !!!!!! when the limit in the tunnel is 80 kph.. You've got to laugh.


I had understood that that is not the case any more as from the latest changes in traffic laws (June???)Ie You cannot exceed the speed limit, which what eva33 said in a previous post.
Anybody have a link to info on this???


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I had understood that that is not the case any more as from the latest changes in traffic laws (June???)Ie You cannot exceed the speed limit, which what eva33 said in a previous post.
> Anybody have a link to info on this???



Reforma ley de tráfico

The problem in Spain is that the police reinforce the rules depending on their mood.... Especially if they live in the same pueblo as you and they know you..... In this sense Spain is still somewhere between first and third world...
I still see cars passing me at between 160-180, passing on red, passing continued lines, double parking, etc, etc, etc.. In my country about 50% of Spaniards would have taking away there driver license after a few weeks...
Maybe in 10 more years they will be on European standard!


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

*parking fine*



Mame said:


> We Have received a parking fine for our motorhome.It states we were parked in the street in Vigo in Galica on the 9th of May. We live in the Granada region and have never been to Galicia. When we asked for adivce we were advised to just pay it.
> Seems most unjust to me.


Update on our fine saga.
We did not pay the fine and ended up having to pay 210 euros in a denuncia. I then wrote to the department in Vigo giving them all the facts that no way had we ever been there and asking for a copy of the traffic wardens ticket.
The result has been a full refund plus interest from them. So a good result.
But had we listened to the gestor and solicitor we would just have paid and forgotten it.Restored my faith in Spain


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Mame said:


> Update on our fine saga.
> We did not pay the fine and ended up having to pay 210 euros in a denuncia. I then wrote to the department in Vigo giving them all the facts that no way had we ever been there and asking for a copy of the traffic wardens ticket.
> The result has been a full refund plus interest from them. So a good result.
> But had we listened to the gestor and solicitor we would just have paid and forgotten it.Restored my faith in Spain


Good result - but what a hassle!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mame said:


> Update on our fine saga.
> We did not pay the fine and ended up having to pay 210 euros in a denuncia. I then wrote to the department in Vigo giving them all the facts that no way had we ever been there and asking for a copy of the traffic wardens ticket.
> The result has been a full refund plus interest from them. So a good result.
> But had we listened to the gestor and solicitor we would just have paid and forgotten it.Restored my faith in Spain


Thanks for the update - it's always good to know the end of the story.


----------

